# Obama announces secrets to the world



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yup, he told the whole world our interrogation techniques. Now the terrorists will train for those techniques. Is he stupid, or a traitor? I see that Cheney wants all the records declassified. If he is going to declassify our interrogation techniques then he should declassify all those records. Cheney said we would have had an attack without the intelligence we gained by those techniques. So why not release all the records?



> CIA Confirms: Waterboarding 9/11 Mastermind Led to Info that Aborted 9/11-Style Attack on Los Angeles


For the full story: http://www.cnsnews.com/public/content/a ... rcID=46949


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."

"Against all enemies both foreign and domestic"

"Defend the Constitution," my ***. His version of "common sense" is what he abides by.

He does not constrain himself with a pesky document we call the Constitution.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm confused. What in the story is something we didn't already know?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

He threw your guy under the bus. It's a non-issue other than the sour grapes. He didn't tell anyone anything they didn't already know. He may have confirmed it, but the interrogation techniques have been out since the first congressional investigation (2005-ish?), of which McCain was a part.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OK, so how about declassifying what we learned from waterboarding? Maybe we should not have done it, maybe we should have. I can think of a lot of things that would make me say what they did was ok. Like a couple of thousand dead in LA.

The other thing that bothers me is when they say they will perhaps prosecute, that gets to be to much like Russia where they try imprison or execute those who disagreed on policy. That's way to much of a power grab. So what happens when we the people disagree? Oh, ya, I forgot about Napolitano's list.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

thats fricken stupid. uhhh obamas such an idiot


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

We didn't have to waterboard the sheik responsible for the '93 WTC attacks. We didn't waterboard to catch McVeigh and Nichols. We didn't have to waterboard to foil the millennium terror plot. Declassify what we learned, for all I care. It doesn't prove a thing.

Waterboarding reminds me of the movie "The Siege", which was made well before 9/11 (Bruce Willis even had hair). Right before they're about to torture a guy Denzel Washington's character says:


> What if what they really want is for us to herd our children into stadiums like we're doing? And put soldiers on the street and have Americans looking over their shoulders? Bend the law, shred the Constitution just a little bit? Because if we torture him, General, we do that and everything we have fought, and bled, and died for is over. And they've won. They've already won!


It also reminds me of something John McCain said at the outset of that original investigation:


> It's not about who they are, it's about who _we_ are.


Frankly, I don't care if they do or if they don't prosecute. Everything I've heard says that they don't intend to, but if they do, determining if people did anything wrong is what trials are actually for.

The truth is that avalanches kill more people than terrorism, and, in my book, that's not a good enough reason to start torturing people. As if that's the only way to learn what we need to know, anyhow.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Is waterboarding torture? I don't know, I'm just asking because there is a big disagreement among people who think they are experts.

On the other hand if it's torture or not what would make you do it. If your mother was buried alive somewhere with only an hour of oxygen left and I knew where she was what would you do? If all your relatives, all your home town, all those you love were in danger of a bomb in their neighborhood what would you do. What if it was a real big bomb and I knew? I think everyone has a threshold, and I wonder where mine is, where yours is, where ours should be.

As you can see I'm not being partisan about this, but your coming off that way. Forget those idiots in Washington, what do you think?


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

If they decide that at trial, then so be it. The thing is that they found Japanese officers guilty of war crimes for doing it to our guys.

No doubt about it, I'd freak out and want to do unspeakable things that I'd deeply regret later, if it were me. That's part of my point though. I don't want the official policy of the country to be a knee-jerk emotional response. I want restraint, because we can't un-ring the bell.

I truly do understand people wanting to take the gloves off, but I think the implications of giving in to our baser instincts are scary.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am close to agreeing with you omegax, but waterboarding hardly compares to driving wood under your fingernails, hooking body parts to electricity, or gutting you while your alive.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Saying waterboarding isn't torture is a perfectly defensible position. I respect that. I just think it crosses the line of what national policy should be, and I don't think it's necessary. It certainly doesn't compare with Spanish Inquisition-style torture, but I think it crosses the "cruel and unusual" line. I think that particular line should be drawn well before we get to the iron maiden, thumbscrews, or pear of anguish. The time to draw the line isn't when we're under severe emotional stress, it's before.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

omegax, that sound reasonable, but I am still a little hung up on the waterboarding. From what I watched on TV it looks like fraternity hazing may be tougher. I'm willing to draw some lines, but I have to know what things are before I draw the line. It's like people who take sound shots in the woods and in the dark. I want to know where the line is that I am drawing.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just more of the Dear Leader's campaigning to show the world how "bad" President Bush was and how much better he is. In short, more of the Dear Leader's BS leftist politicking. Just more proof he's a small man in the biggest job in the world, and that POTUS is not a position for OJT...

When it comes to terrorists; they are not not criminals, they are enemy combatants. It isn't an LE problem, it's warfare against a threat to national security which should be dealt with by the CIA and military.

As far as I'm concerned they can hook a terrorist's nards up to the field phone generator, if it will save American lives...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

NDTerminator said:


> Just more of the Dear Leader's campaigning to show the world how "bad" President Bush was and how much better he is. In short, more of the Dear Leader's BS leftist politicking. Just more proof he's a small man in the biggest job in the world, and that POTUS is not a position for OJT...
> 
> When it comes to terrorists; they are not not criminals, they are enemy combatants. It isn't an LE problem, it's warfare against a threat to national security which should be dealt with by the CIA and military.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned they can hook a terrorist's nards up to the field phone generator, if it will save American lives...


I agree 100% Obama is so far over his head we are in grave danger all he wants to do is apologize to our enemies and suck up to every tinhorn dictator in the world, they are laughing at his weakness. Hes going to get a lot of Americans killed just watch.

Muslim torture is being burned alive and/or having your head sawed off on a video

Lib american torture is

having some bimbo naked in front of you ( Ryan would probably love it :wink: )

the threat of a bug in a box with you

mean dogs barking at you :roll:

or saying George Bush is a good guy :lol: :lol: that would really be torture... lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Can anyone like America and Obama at the same time. He is doing so much damage to us right now that you would have to be anti capitalism, anti American, pro socialist to like the guy. You also can not be anyone who puts great stock in the second amendment or cares if they hunt that much. It sure looks like they are trying hard to disarm us.

Is there anybody out there who is still satisfied? Anyone, anyone, Beuler??


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

I say stretch them on the rack!!!! Those bastards don't deserve any type of respect. I know lets sit them down talk to them and expect them to help us out. They Don't have to say a thing...and it doesn't matter anyways Obama will just let them out of prison or defend them anyways. They are not American citizens therefore have no rights.

This country is turning soft. We need to protect ourselves and ours before we worry about some no good dirt bags having there feelings hurt. The capture people and cut off their heads and torture them. THAT'S ALL THESE PEOPLE UNDERSTAND AND RESPOND TO!!! 
:sniper:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Whistler31 said:


> "I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States."
> 
> "Against all enemies both foreign and domestic"
> 
> ...


he has already said, the Constitution is a living, changing document. it is also "just words".........Heil Obama!!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

NDTerminator said:


> Just more of the Dear Leader's campaigning to show the world how "bad" President Bush was and how much better he is. In short, more of the Dear Leader's BS leftist politicking. Just more proof he's a small man in the biggest job in the world, and that POTUS is not a position for OJT...
> 
> When it comes to terrorists; they are not not criminals, they are enemy combatants. It isn't an LE problem, it's warfare against a threat to national security which should be dealt with by the CIA and military.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned they can hook a terrorist's nards up to the field phone generator, if it will save American lives...


mark my words, we will sustain some sort of attack in the next 12 months. what lame a$$ excuse will our fearless leader use then? 
one big mistake and he will be impeached!


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

i think the info was released so they can show the american public how "bad" republicans are. Because Dems are so great uke: Then they will go for throat on everything the Republicans stand for, to include trials for those involved in any "bad" interrogation technique. Man this guy ****** me off more and more each day. :******:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is the latest. This is like the campaign when Obama had to keep coming back on and telling everyone what he meant. Since the liberals keep telling us how brilliant he is why can't he get his message across on the first try, or at least the second.



> Obama muddles torture message
> By JOSH GERSTEIN & MIKE ALLEN | 4/22/09 11:25 AM EDT Updated: 4/22/09 9:31 PM EDT Text Size:
> 
> The president's attempt at clarity creates confusion and political vulnerability over an issue that has inflamed both the left and right.
> ...


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Bustem36 said:


> I say stretch them on the rack!!!! Those bastards don't deserve any type of respect. I know lets sit them down talk to them and expect them to help us out. They Don't have to say a thing...and it doesn't matter anyways Obama will just let them out of prison or defend them anyways. They are not American citizens therefore have no rights.
> 
> This country is turning soft. We need to protect ourselves and ours before we worry about some no good dirt bags having there feelings hurt. The capture people and cut off their heads and torture them. THAT'S ALL THESE PEOPLE UNDERSTAND AND RESPOND TO!!!
> :sniper:


I agree 100% if they new we would f them up if they messed with us it would save alot of lives. they are nothing more than vermin and season should be open season on them just like prairie dogs. the only difference between the terroists is i have respect for the prairie dogs. They have no rights and should be dealt with as such.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Everyone that knows what this is has survived worse than water boarding.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm telling you boys, I haven't had this warm fuzzy feeling of national safety and global respect for America since the Carter years... :eyeroll:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

hunter9494 said:


> he has already said, the Constitution is a living, changing document. it is also "just words".........Heil Obama!!


I wish I had standing. I would love to see what the Supreme Court would have to say about that. :******:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I can not find the words to describe my dissatifation with Obama!


----------

